# Was looking at a new Legacy XL



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I just got back from our local Home and Garden show where one of the local Simplicity dealers had a new Legacy XL with 60" MMM plus FEL on sale for $10,400. It had the 27hp water cooled Kawasaki engine and four wheel drive with all the other goodies. I thought this was a decent price for a sub CUT with cat 1 3pt and r4 tires. Sticker was about $3500 more.

I am not going to buy one now (keep repeating) but again thought this was a decent tractor for the price. Dealer said same tractor could be had with deisel for about $800 more.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I just got back from our local Home and Garden show where one of the local Simplicity dealers had a new Legacy XL with 60" MMM plus FEL on sale for $10,400. It had the 27hp water cooled Kawasaki engine and four wheel drive with all the other goodies. I thought this was a decent price for a sub CUT with cat 1 3pt and r4 tires. Sticker was about $3500 more.
> 
> I am not going to buy one now (keep repeating) but again thought this was a decent tractor for the price. Dealer said same tractor could be had with deisel for about $800 more. *


Whoa Hoss!!

I think I'd head to your nearest Kubota Store!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND DO SOME PRICE COMPARISON!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Explain Dean for us less educated in the fine art of orange tractoring. What can you get for your $ from Kubota in that range?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This will get you started!! Will get back with more soon!

http://www.kubota.com/f/Products/BX1850comps.pdf


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

So you are talking about 11,200 with a diesel. About 1500.00 more would get you in a JD or Kubota it seems. I would sure look at my options there and price them before buying anything.

Dur


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *...I am not going to buy one now (keep repeating) but again thought this was a decent tractor for the price. Dealer said same tractor could be had with deisel for about $800 more. *



Chrpmaster...IMHO and regardless what model you decide......
When you get to that HP and size of tractor, I wouldn't consider anything but diesel. Better power, torque, economy, durability and longevity. And not for just a few years, but decades to come.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comments all. Like I said I am not going to be buying one of these I just happened to see this one and thought it seemed to be priced pretty well from a dealer that I know.

I think if I was actually going to buy a CUT I would have to call Mark and have him work his magic on a nice Yanmar for me.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I meant to ask how many hp the diesel was on the Simplicity machine you looked at? I'm guessing about 23 hp or so?

Dur


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm gonna be the lone descenter AGAIN! I'd go for the gas model! I've had both and have never liked Diesel anything! Personal preference, I guess!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

On Average!!

2000 hrs for gas

10,000 hrs for diesel

Seems logical to me!!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *On Average!!
> 2000 hrs for gas
> 10,000 hrs for diesel
> Seems logical to me!!!! *


Dunno, Dean! I've had several of both flavors (larger machines). I've ran my gassers way past 2000 and had the diesels go long before that! Repairs on a diesel are also 4-5 times a gasser. More HP with a gasser (more torque with a diesel), more economical with the gassers I've had. I just don't see an advantage! I know several Cub Cadets that have gas motors that are 25+ years and still going strong! Sometimes averages can be decieving. I will stick with gas! But, like I said, it's all personal preference!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm an equel oppurtunity employer!!!: 


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/429361418jCjsWJ_phSmall.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Explain Dean for us less educated in the fine art of orange tractoring. What can you get for your $ from Kubota in that range?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy *


bX23 8100
fel 2300
60'' mmm 1300
Diesel engine
Rear pto
3 point hitch
power steering
4 wheel drive
ROPS 
TOTAL 11700

ANOTHER EXAMPLE
BX1500 5700
front blade 1350
tiller 1450
Diesel engine
Rear pto
3 point hitch
power steering
4 wheel drive
ROPS 
Total 8500


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *So you are talking about 11,200 with a diesel. About 1500.00 more would get you in a JD or Kubota it seems. I would sure look at my options there and price them before buying anything.
> 
> Dur *


BX23 with FEL BH and 60''MMM 15500.

Add a BH and a ROPS to the 11200 legacy xl and you're at 17950
and you still may not be getting a rear pto and a 3 point hitch.

A lot of the standard features on the bx are pricey extra cost options on the legacy xl


----------

